# snail problem



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

My nephew gave me a small water snail a while back so i put it in thinking no harm, no foul 
BUT NOW...they are multiplying at an incredible rate!!!
is their a way i can kill them without hurting my fish?
i have a 20 gallon tank with guppies and pilates

thanks


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

*I once had a very serious problem with pond snails in one of my tanks. This is what I did. 

I opened a can of cut green beans. Dropped a few in the tank, waited abit, and went back and picked out the now covered in snails green beans and threw them away. Then dropped in more green beans. and continued.

It took me a few days of doing this several times a day, but it took care of the problem! ;-)*


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You can also smush them as you see them they make a nice treat for your fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What fish do you currently have in the tank with them? There is always the chance if you have space to add more fish that will eat them right up. (MMMmmmm Taste like chicken)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh - almost forgot. Whatever you do - DO NOT use SNAIL RID products. They will kill more fish than snails.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

What fish eat snails btw? (besides puffers)


----------



## ultramagnus (Jan 30, 2006)

so a regualr can of green beans?

also..some fish eat snails?
mine dont thats forsure...
i have guppies and pilates


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The only snail problem I ever seem to have is never having enough. You could send them all to me.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Loaches eat snails. They love em.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang......I've messed up on the loaches (when I first started, I got clown loaches....too big, then I got skunk loaches.....mean little bastards). Most loaches require a HUGE tank, no? I don't think my tiny khuli's eat them do they? (I don't have a snail problem, I'm just trying to learn more here  )


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Boxermom, do you kill snails or something? I'm just wondering why you can't keep them?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Clown loaches (as already mentioned), talking, humbug cats, and predatory cichids all eat snails, but in my opinion, seeing a living ecosystem with both fish, snails, and other inverts is a sight to behold.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

msdolittle said:


> Boxermom, do you kill snails or something? I'm just wondering why you can't keep them?


 In a matter of speaking, I guess. I'm a puffer lover and have several different varieties. They require snails and other hard-shelled food in order to keep their beaks (tooth plates) from overgrowing and causing problems.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

OK , I have no help to offer here, but I have come across the same problem, so I have a tank with fish that turned up with about 50 snails this morning I must of missed them the last few days, there all diffrent sizes. So problem solved, kind of , I tossed a puffer in the tank, checked the water, so forth, And I need to replace the filter, And there is snails all over the filter, do I wait a while then change the filter? or change it now? how can the puffer kill them all if there hiding in the filters? this evening, I could not see any snails, but the filter has them. what nexts guys? thanks !!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Take the filter out of the water and clean it.:roll:
Use your common sense.:roll:
Honestly people:roll:
:lol:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I definitely do NOT recommend "tossing a puffer in" to take care of a snail problem. Puffers are not fish that one should get on a whim. They have certain requirements and special considerations should be taken into account before getting any - and much of it depends on the type of puffer. Not all of them are freshwater, some are brackish and some require full marine conditions. Even the smallest puffers are extremely aggressive and care should be taken and research done BEFORE getting one to combat a snail problem.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks, but I do know my puffers and what one would be good for this. And he is happy as can be, I have done the research, thanks, and I have watched and learned alot about my puffers. And I am sorry If my terms are not to your liking boxermom, And I asked about filter since I have be told the snail eggs where sticky, was not sure If it would wash out, So MY common sence says to ASK !!! ghezzz people... This site is starting to remind me of other hostile ones, I really had it in my mind the forums where for helping others learn .. not bashing ,, take the bad days somewhere else,
I have always loved how positive this site was towards peoples "dumb" question, and there mistakes, but seems things have changed in the last 2 months that I have been gone,, bummers, hope its really just a bad day !!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This site a hostile one? You won't get a more freindly site than this one. Actually, it may just be the mods who give everyone a hard time, but you'll get used to it over time.:lol:


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

There is plenty of comic relief anyway......... Not that I'm laughing at anyone, I just find sarcasm funny. 

Cichlid man, I had started a thread about my snails and wondering if they'd take over (if they do, I have someone to ship the excess to) but I'm actually liking having them! Man, they are some workers! Those little suckers keep all the algae (not that I had a ton) eaten lickety split!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I live snalis! Especially in a planted tank. The more the better!


----------

